# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Les sondages à la con, vous aimez y répondre comment ? En boucle ?

## alx

J'espère que je ne me trompe pas de catégorie, je propose ce petit topic afin d'étudier les mœurs du canard en matière de lecture de forum.

En gros, canardplus, vous lisez ça comment ?


Perso, j'ai suis à 229 discussions suivies, ça reste raisonnable je pense ? De temps en temps je regarde ce qui ce passe sur les derniers messages, ou alors je pars dans une catégorie en mode razzia et j'ouvre plein d'onglets.

Oui, ce topic est très intéressant. Si vous utilisez des logiciels spécifiques ou des techniques de sioux super optimisées, ça m'intéresse. Je ramasse les copies dans 15 jours, en attendant je pars en cure de désintox loin de tout ça.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Pof, je me rends compte que je n'ai pas trouvé de fonction "allez a la réponse" des messages qu'on à écrit dans les différents topics.
Le genre de chose plutôt utile en somme.

----------


## Guest

J'utilise principalement mes yeux, une souris, et la fonction refresh. Et rien d'autre.

----------


## Ragondin

> J'utilise principalement mes yeux, une souris, et la fonction refresh. Et rien d'autre.


Tout pareil, on doit sortir du même moule...Arf merde  ::o:

----------


## Pelomar

La meme que les deux crétins du dessus.

----------


## FreeliteSC

> une souris,


Un trackball, et un écran :^_^: 

PLus sérieusement, j'ouvre ouatmille onglets que je lis comme ça. Mais quand je post, je retrouve pas le topic pour voir les réponses

----------


## Castor

Un peu pareil mais plus organisé : je vais dans les derniers messages non-lus, middle click sur chaque topic qui m'intéresse, puis je marque tous les messages comme lus. Et je commence ma lecture des onglets.

Rebelotte environ toutes les 10 minutes.

----------


## VosT

Moi je lis pas, juste je spam. D'ailleurs je n'ai pas lu ce stopic, j'ai juste cliqué au pif dans le sondage et je réponds au pif croyant connaitre le contenu du topic rien qu'en lisant le titre.

----------


## Anon4782

Toujours "derniers messages".

----------


## XWolverine

Méthode heuristique ultra secrète pour pointer directement sur LE message que mon cerveau a envie de lire au moment t (ou m, ou au temps m (ou t)). Ca nécessite une puissance de calcul monstrueuse et j'ai détourné les ordinateurs de Météo France (qui ne servent plus trop puisque les modèles de prévisions sont obsolète à cause du dérèglement climatique, donc personne ne voit que les 3/4 de la puissance de calcul est détournée).
Le soft est tout en assembleur 6502 et utilise les réseaux neuronaux pour effectuer du calcul distribué, avec accès externe (pour bénéficier du système depuis le boulot, chez moi, en vacances ...)
Bizarrement, le topic à b0b0 tombe rarement dans les choix sélectionnés.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Je clique sur un topic en gras, généralement la dernière page mais pas le dernier message ; ensuite je regarde la date et cherche le dernier message que j'ai lu la session précédente et je reprends à partir de là.

----------


## Nelfe

Je lis le topic à b0b0 et j'ai tout lu.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Je clique sur un topic en gras, généralement la dernière page mais pas le dernier message ; ensuite je regarde la date et cherche le dernier message que j'ai lu la session précédente et je reprends à partir de là.


Et tu sais qu'avant chaque titre en gras, t'as une petite flèche ? Elle t'amène directos au dernier message que t'as lu.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Ha ben non tiens.



Bah, ça va me casser le plaisir de la recherche. :serattrapecommeilpeut:

Bon ben merci !

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> En gros, canardplus, vous lisez ça comment ?


Je sais pas lire, je regarde juste les images.

----------


## Vacnor

Pour ma part c'est la fonction message non lu, et une fois de temps en temps, je remet le tout à 0 via marquer les forums comme lu, et ça repars !

----------


## francou008

Clic du milieu sur les grosses parties qui m'intéressent, en gardant "tout ou rien" avec un clic normal, et ensuite clic du milieu sur tous les sujets intéressants (dont le topic de b0b0). Donc ça fini forcément avec 47 852 onglets ouverts.

----------


## ducon

J'ajoute que je ne feuillette et lis que les fils qui m'intéressent.

----------


## jerk

> J'ajoute que je ne feuillette et lis que les fils qui m'intéressent.


C'est à dire : le topic du coeur, le gros con du jour et le bon moment du jour... Allez, avoue ducon !





















(en fait, c'est ce que je lis... ::siffle:: )

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je ne lis que quelques uns en me fiant au titre, je n'ai malheureusement pas le temps de tout suivre.
J'ouvre un onglet par sujet qui m'intéresse puis je lis.

----------


## Nomad

MOIH j'm'en fous !

Tout ce qui m'intéresse ce sont mes écrits. Tout ce que vous pouvez raconter ne m'intéresse pas. D'ailleurs j'écume tous les forums du net pour écrire et relire ce que mon cerveau illuminé a sorti, tout en me tripotant. Je me fous de vos réponses à mes posts: 

Il n'y a que MOIH mes messages et JE !!  :B): 

Ca va la coupe, hein !?! bande de tarés. 

MWU HA HA HA HA

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Et beh. J'espere que tu fais des trucs mieux ailleurs.

----------


## MoitiePlus

> Et beh. J'espere que tu fais des trucs mieux ailleurs.


Oui: il fait caca, des fois.

----------


## Alab

Bah déjà je sélectionne les trucs qui m'intéresse jvais pas lire le reste spécialement,
ensuite si c'est un sujet déjà commencé que je connais pas et qui a déjà plus de 10 pages je relis pas tout j'arrive comme un cheveu sur la soupe et sinon bah voir les derniers messages et la technique yeux/souris/refresh quoi.

----------


## elpaulo

Moi j'ai tous les forums et sous-forums qui m'intéressent dans un dossier de favoris sous firefox. Le soir en rentrant du taf c'est middle click sur le dossier, ca les ouvre tous et apres je lis les nouveaux posts des topic qui m'intéressent et je ferme l'onglet. loop until plus d'onglets ouverts.

----------


## b0b0

je lis rien

----------


## Therapy2crew

Je me masturbe frénétiquement devant le topic des biatches en grognant et en gémissant.
Puis je lis les news de Rabot avant de me coucher, ça m'aide à m'endormir ...

----------


## jofission

90% du temps sur "tout ou rien", 90% du temps sur le "GCDJ", "VBMDJ" et de la "loose" et j'espionne l'icône du dernier message posté.

Et puis le reste ça dépend de mon humeur, parce que c'est parfois fatigant de lire deux pages de posts.

----------


## Erokh

perso, je suis essentiellement dans la partie "jeux vidéo" et news, avec un petit tour parfois sur hardware ou les sujets des sections "canardPC" et "canardplus".

Pour le suivi, je me base sur les sujets e gras et je vois si le sujet m'intéresse. une fois que j'ai vu tous les topics d'intérêt, hop "outils du forum>marquer tous les forums comme lus"
et voilà!

----------


## Therapy2crew

Je ne lis pas les forums ...
D'ailleurs je ne suis même pas là ...

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Moi c'est avec Patience.

----------


## Therapy2crew

C'est qui Patience ?
Je la trouve pas dans les membres ...

----------


## jofission

De quel membre tu parles ?  ::o:

----------


## unpierrot

C'est sympa comme BD les petites images à gauche, mais c'est un peu décousue comme histoire. Ca manque de sérieux ce site.

----------


## b0b0

avec mes yeux et ma tête

----------


## Caca Président

Moi je lis pas, je regarde que les images.

----------


## Gøtcha_

Je ne regarde que les topics de jeu me concernant et j'évite comme la peste le topic à bobo a.k.a topic qu'on trouve sur tout les forums et où "l'élite" de ces dit forum se retrouve.  :^_^:

----------


## Le Kiwi Farceur

Vive la fonction Dernières Discussions quoi . Sinon c'est au pif , au pti bonheur la chance.
La fonction rechercher aussi , très importante celle-ci ^^

----------


## Murne

Je lis tout les topics dans "CPC - Le magazine" et "Le site ouaib". Sinon, je me promène comme ça dans les autres sections, mais pas la peine d'espérer tout lire, ça va trop vite pour moi.

----------


## Therapy2crew

De gauche à droite et de haut en bas :blaguesperravesensérie:.

----------


## Tromzy

_Aller au dernier message_ powa, et avant que je découvre cette fonction, c'était _aller à la dernière page_.

Mais de toute façon je lis pas, y a que des cons qui postent.  :B):

----------


## Jérémie

C'est tellement le bordel sur ces forums, entre les floods de vulgarité mal comprise des fanboys de 11 ans et l'absence de modération, que de trouver ce qui nous intéresse et de le lire sérieusement... bah non.

Moi j'attends qu'on m'envoie une url directe vers «faut lire ça», sinon faut vraiment que je m'emmerde pour trouver un sujet vaguement intéressant au hsard (et je lis trois posts avant de tomber sur des running gags rectaux pas drôles, et d'arrêter la lecture).

----------


## Kamikaze

T'as mangé des chiantos?

----------


## Erokh

c'est soit ça soit une soit une tentative d'humour mal foutue  ::unsure::

----------


## El Gringo

> C'est tellement le bordel sur ces forums, entre les floods de vulgarité mal comprise des fanboys de 11 ans et l'absence de modération, que de trouver ce qui nous intéresse et de le lire sérieusement... bah non.
> 
> Moi j'attends qu'on m'envoie une url directe vers «faut lire ça», sinon faut vraiment que je m'emmerde pour trouver un sujet vaguement intéressant au hsard (et je lis trois posts avant de tomber sur des running gags rectaux pas drôles, et d'arrêter la lecture).


Faut lire ça, et tout hein !

----------


## DarkChépakoi

Bin moi je suis quelques forums bien précis ou je prends le temps de tout lire peu à peu (sofware), sinon c'est à l'arrache en suivant l'actu des news et les nouveaux topics de JV PC.
Bref l'option "suivre sujets" ne me sert à rien, j'ai trop de skills à la souris pour naviguer dans les forums :B): 




> C'est tellement le bordel sur ces forums, entre les floods de vulgarité mal comprise des fanboys de 11 ans et l'absence de modération, que de trouver ce qui nous intéresse et de le lire sérieusement... bah non.
> 
> Moi j'attends qu'on m'envoie une url directe vers «faut lire ça», sinon faut vraiment que je m'emmerde pour trouver un sujet vaguement intéressant au hsard (et je lis trois posts avant de tomber sur des running gags rectaux pas drôles, et d'arrêter la lecture).


 


> T'as mangé des chiantos?


Ouai là c'est une chiantoïne aigue je crois.

----------


## Tromzy

> C'est tellement le bordel sur ces forums, entre les floods de vulgarité mal comprise des fanboys de 11 ans et l'absence de modération, que de trouver ce qui nous intéresse et de le lire sérieusement... bah non.
> 
> Moi j'attends qu'on m'envoie une url directe vers «faut lire ça», sinon faut vraiment que je m'emmerde pour trouver un sujet vaguement intéressant au hsard (et je lis trois posts avant de tomber sur des running gags rectaux pas drôles, et d'arrêter la lecture).


Caca.

----------


## Therapy2crew

*Tags trouvés pour :* Forum CanardPC



> _bordel_ /stop/ _floods de vulgarité /_stop_/ fanboys de 11 ans /_stop_/ absence de modération /_stop_/ sujet vaguement intéressants /_stop_/ running gags rectaux pas drôles_


De rien.  :;):

----------


## Rom1

Je suis quasi toujours dans la section "Tout ou rien" et je clic avec la molette en ouvrant une 10aine d'onglets pour aller aux derniers messages non lus

----------


## Jérémie

> Faut lire ça, et tout hein !


Rien que la page d'accueil, j'ai une crise d'épilepsie  ::cry::

----------


## Keech

Moi c'est au boulot, je lis tout ce qui est en gras (sauf le topicab0b0, il est beaucoup trop gras), avec des onglets.
Les stages, c'est beau!  ::lol::

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Moi c'est au boulot, je lis tout ce qui est en gras (sauf le topicab0b0, il est beaucoup trop gras), avec des onglets.
> Les stages, c'est beau!


 ::P: S'pas faux pour le topic à b0b0 !

Mais du coup, pour les topics, tout le monde va sur ceux en gras, ce qui fait que certains topics peu consultés tombent dans les limbes de l'oubli et seuls les topics les plus populaires restent à flot.
Et je trouve ça regrettable !

----------


## johnnyblaguos

S'ils ne sont plus en gras, alors c'est que tu les as lus, et que conséquemment, si tu ne postes plus là bas, c'est que t'as rien d'autre à dire.

----------


## Red

Moi j'adopte la technique des onglets multiples.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ouais celles des onglets dans un carnet.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> S'ils ne sont plus en gras, alors c'est que tu les as lus, et que conséquemment, si tu ne postes plus là bas, c'est que t'as rien d'autre à dire.


Effectivement je me suis mal exprimé.
Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que la fonction "dernier message" ne rend pas justice à certains topics interessants qui sont rapidement relégués en 2ème page, et étant donné que la plupart des foreumeurs utilisent la-dite fonction, eh bien ce phénomène est commune et seul les topics les plus populaires restent à flot !!  ::o:

----------


## Regal

Onglets multiples.

----------


## alx

> Onglets multiples.


johnnynblaguos parviendra-t-il à faire encore mieux que la dernière fois ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Onglets multiples.


Onglets multiples aux docus.

----------


## alx

> johnnynblaguos parviendra-t-il à faire encore mieux que la dernière fois ?


Non. Mais faut dire qu'il avait placé la barre très haut au premier essai.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Bah je l'ai pondue ta blague d'un niveau douteux, de quoi tu te plains ?

----------


## El Gringo

Chaque fois qu'une personne répond au sondage, je me demande de quoi peut bien parler johnnyblaguos. Et je préfère lire ça, merci de votre compréhension.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

J'ai absolument rien compris, mais je le prends pour un compliment enrobé dans une vanne moyenne jetée en pâture à de la clientèle peu exigente, alors que quelque part dans le froid, sur un quai ou dans une eau saumâtre emaillée d'un préservatif usagé, des numéros 179 sont abandonnés, attendant leur propriétaire qui, eux, attendent qu'on s'occupe d'eux.
_
Poivron._

----------


## Therapy2crew

> alors que quelque part dans le froid, sur un quai ou dans une eau saumâtre emaillée d'un préservatif usagé, des numéros 179 sont abandonnés, attendant leur propriétaire qui, eux, attendent qu'on s'occupe d'eux.


 ::'(:  

Rhââ le 179 en plus ... ::'(:

----------


## Ash_Crow

Tu n'étais pas loin du compte, Johnny, mais en fait c'était pire que cela. Ils étaient abandonnés à Brest, entre des piles de _Ouest-France_ et des affiches de pub Mannix.

----------


## Bibeuf

[...] Désolé j'ai posté trop vite.

----------


## DaSNooZ

Perso, c'est la fête aux onglets =O

----------


## Say hello

Même genre, Une petite pression sur la molette quand je vois un sujet dont le titre m'inter-pelle (fait de me placer entre 2 pelles).

----------


## t4nk

Je me demande si ma façon de barrer ici est en fait la plus courante, à savoir le majeur partie du temps à coup de "derniers message" mais avec un petit plus made-in-myself. 

Et du coup, j'aimerais savoir si d'autres que moi utilisent ma sauce, ou s'ils l'utilisaient si elle était implémentée pour un accès rapide.

J'en cause ici. Essayez, et donnez votre avis.

----------


## Numlock

Bah moi j'ai pas voté, je poste dans plusieurs sujets mais je n'ai jamais de repère de position pour les retrouver :/

----------


## Numlock

En fait ça sert à quoi la fonction Liens Rapides/Discussions suivies ?
Parce que j'ai que dalle, c'est un bug momentané ?

----------


## alx

C'est tes abonnements à des threads, soit via outils de la discussion / s'abonner, soit en choisissant dans tes options de t'abonner automatiquement à un fil quand tu y postes. Y'a pas de réelle possibilité de surveiller les pétales de roses déposées par les canards ébahis après chacun de tes passages.

----------


## t4nk

> C'est tes abonnements à des threads, soit via outils de la discussion / s'abonner, *soit en choisissant dans tes options de t'abonner automatiquement à un fil quand tu y postes*. Y'a pas de réelle possibilité de surveiller les pétales de roses déposées par les canards ébahis après chacun de tes passages.


 ::o:  Han, j'avais raté ça ! Bah forcément, ça va être plus pratique. Merci, t'es mon MSDJ.

----------


## Numlock

> C'est tes abonnements à des threads, soit via outils de la discussion / s'abonner, soit en choisissant dans tes options de t'abonner automatiquement à un fil quand tu y postes. Y'a pas de réelle possibilité de surveiller les pétales de roses déposées par les canards ébahis après chacun de tes passages.


Merci pour la 1ere partie, même si c'est automatique sur tout les autre forums, ce qui est curieux.
En revanche pour la seconde partie tu t'adresse directement à moi ? Je comprends pas bien, j'ai pas le droit de suivre les discussions que j'ai entamé   ::huh::

----------


## alx

> Je comprends pas bien, j'ai pas le droit de suivre les discussions que j'ai entamé


Si, juste que ce suivi n'est pas facilité ici (pas de fonction pour voir directement les réponses à ses posts).

----------


## Numlock

Bah apparement si elle existe mais n'est pas activé par défaut, ce qui est une drôle d'idée.
Mais c'est ta façon de me dire ça, je croyais que tu cherchais la castagne  :^_^: 

J'ai fais part de ce piti problème, en esperant qu'ils modifient ça, sinon c'est un coup à quitter le forum quand on débarque ici !
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=32147
Si vous voulez mettre un mot  :;):

----------


## half

Woputain le prochain qui fait un reproche je le ban 2 siècles pour lui apprendre le respect de la poésie codale !

----------


## t4nk

Ha ha, ça c'est du web-designisme total !  :^_^:

----------


## Numlock

Ah bah bienvenue en Chine  ::P:

----------


## Neo_13

> Bah apparement si elle existe mais n'est pas activé par défaut, ce qui est une drôle d'idée.
> Mais c'est ta façon de me dire ça, je croyais que tu cherchais la castagne 
> 
> J'ai fais part de ce piti problème, en esperant qu'ils modifient ça, sinon c'est un coup à quitter le forum quand on débarque ici !
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=32147
> Si vous voulez mettre un mot


Moi le forum qui me spamme parce que j'ai laissé 3posts, je le quitte direct. JE choisis quand JE veux avoir des infos du forum. Le forum ne choisit pas pour moi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

+1
Pas besoin d'assistance pour savoir où chercher les sujets qui m'intéressent non plus. 

D'ailleurs je n'ai aucun forum où le suivi est activé pa défaut, chez moi. Alors le coup du truc général "que tout le monde il fait"...

----------


## Numlock

Faut voir la gueule de tes autres forums aussi...
Moi je te parle des 5 premiers forums français minimum...
Si tu veux plus suivre une discussion tu vire le repère et pis c'est tout...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

_Si tu veux suivre une décision, tu l'indiques dans la discussion appropriée et puis c'est tout._

----------


## alx

> Faut voir la gueule de tes autres forums aussi...
> Moi je te parle des 5 premiers forums français minimum...


Bon, je crois que tout le monde a bien compris ce que tu pensais... et si  tu es normalement constitué tu devrais avoir compris également que tout le monde s'en fout un peu.

Lache l'affaire, franchement. Tes exemples ne convaincront personne, je pense pas que quiconque ici aie envie que les forums CPC atteignent le _niveau_ du top 5 que tu cites.

----------


## TheToune

> Faut voir la gueule de tes autres forums aussi...
> Moi je te parle des 5 premiers forums français minimum...
> Si tu veux plus suivre une discussion tu vire le repère et pis c'est tout...


T'est lourd ... Ta techniques de suivie est pourrie, et on préféré le contraire, c'est si dure que ça a comprendre ?

Si on traine ici c'est justement parce que ce n'est pas un des 5 premiers forums français, bourré d'abrutis et destiné aux  idiots dans ton genre qui ont decouvert internet avec msn et qui ont besoin d'assistance pour ne pas se paumer dans un forum...
Evidement quand on voit la merde que fait la modération sur tes fameux forums l'option de suivies est indispensable : topic inutiles et doublon par miliers, intitulé obscurs et utilisateurs débiles.

Ici on préfére avoir une organisation inteligentes, des titres de topics clairs(enfin on essaye), merger les doublons et forcer les nouveaux à faire des efforts ( majuscules et ponctuation).
Si tu veut suivre une discution tu l'active et c'est tout. C'est beaucoup plus simple, clair, logique et inteligent que ton principe à la con de suivi automatique qui ne peut qu'emcombrer le tableau de bord ( ce n'est pas parce qu'on à participer à un topic qu'on veut le suivre, on est pas dans une chatroom mais un forum justement) .

----------


## Neo_13

> Faut voir la gueule de tes autres forums aussi...
> Moi je te parle des 5 premiers forums français minimum...
> Si tu veux plus suivre une discussion tu vire le repère et pis c'est tout...


Parmi les 5 premiers forums que tu as cité dans l'autre topic, il y en a dont le patron vient poster ICI... C'est surement parce qu'ici c'est pourri et là bas c'est mieux.

----------


## Numlock

Admettons que ce soit voulu (c'est pas ce qui était dit au départ...) admettez quand-même que pour ceux qui débarquent vous pourriez l'expliquer clairement, et mettre en place la 2e partie de cette fonction qui apparemment n'existe pas, à savoir la possibilité de supprimer une discussion qu'on ne veut plus suivre.

Je pense pourtant m'exprimer clairement...

Et pour ce qui est d'un eventuel proprio d'un autre forum, qui te dis pourquoi il vient ici ? C'est une maladie chez vous de tirer des conclusions si hâtives ?

Pensez aux autres ça vous arrive de temps en temps ou y a vraiment que vous qui compte ?...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Faut voir la gueule de tes autres forums aussi...
> Moi je te parle des 5 premiers forums français minimum...
> Si tu veux plus suivre une discussion tu vire le repère et pis c'est tout...


Tiens tu sais quels forums je fréquente maintenant ?
 ::rolleyes:: 

Et après tu t'étonnes de te faire basher: commences par arrêter de prendre les gens de haut en essayant de leur imposer ton point de vue, ça sera un bon début.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Pensez aux autres ça vous arrive de temps en temps ou y a vraiment que vous qui compte ?...


$

Excuse-nous, au début on croyait que tu ne voulais cette fonctionnalité que pour ta tronche parce que tu trouvais ça mieux et que nous non. Mais en fait, tu veux évangéliser (lili) mon petit coeur de forumer ignare et m'offrir une salvation universelle. Ton but étant noble, je te prie de m'excuser pour l'aggressivité dont j'ai pu faire montre, qui ne fait que démontrer mon auto-centrisme gras.

Pardon Emile.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je suppose qu'"auto-centrisme" n'a rien à voir avec le fait de bien aligner sa voiture sur le parking avec les roues de chaque côté à distance égale de la ligne blanche qui leur est assignée ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Je suppose qu'"auto-centrisme" n'a rien à voir avec le fait de bien aligner sa voiture sur le parking avec les roues de chaque côté à distance égale de la ligne blanche qui leur est assignée ?


Non, l'auto-centrisme, c'est plutôt être chaotique loyal envers François Bayrou.

----------


## Numlock

> Excuse-nous, au début on croyait que tu ne voulais cette fonctionnalité que pour ta tronche


Tu as mis du temps à comprendre  :^_^: 



> Ton but étant noble, je te prie de m'excuser pour *l'aggressivité* dont j'ai pu faire montre, qui ne fait que démontrer mon auto-centrisme gras.


Non, une telle agressivité n'était pas justifié et est impardonnable  ::(: 
Petit con  ::):

----------


## Neo_13

> Et pour ce qui est d'un eventuel proprio d'un autre forum, qui te dis pourquoi il vient ici ? C'est une maladie chez vous de tirer des conclusions si hâtives ?


Parce qu'ils préfèrent ce qu'ils trouvent ici... S'ils ne préféraient pas, ils resteraient chez eux.

Sur ce, le webmaster t'as répondu, des modos t'ont répondus, des rédacteurs t'ont répondu, des admins t'ont répondu et des forumeurs et tu veux pas comprendre.

Très bien, que tu sois lynché par tes pairs...

Messieurs, respectez la convention de Genève et la charte du forum  ::ninja::

----------


## TheToune

> Admettons que ce soit voulu (c'est pas ce qui était dit au départ...) admettez quand-même que pour ceux qui débarquent vous pourriez l'expliquer clairement, et mettre en place la 2e partie de cette fonction qui apparemment n'existe pas, à savoir la possibilité de supprimer une discussion qu'on ne veut plus suivre.
> 
> Je pense pourtant m'exprimer clairement...
> 
> Et pour ce qui est d'un eventuel proprio d'un autre forum, qui te dis pourquoi il vient ici ? C'est une maladie chez vous de tirer des conclusions si hâtives ?
> 
> Pensez aux autres ça vous arrive de temps en temps ou y a vraiment que vous qui compte ?...


 ::mellow:: 
T'est vraiment stupide où tu fais juste semblant ?
Parce que là je me pose sérieusement la question ...
Tu t'exprime peut être clairement mais tu semble avoir un lourd probléme de compréhension.

En tout cas tu ma l'air terriblement mono maniaque et auto-centrique  ::P: (comme dirait johnnyblaguos ) (egocentrique convient mieux non ?) ... Parce que pour partir du principe que ta façon de consulter les forums est celle suivi par la majorité faut le vouloir. 

Sans oublier que c'est une affirmation totalement fausse ... 
La majorité des forums que j'ai utilisé ne mettent pas les discutions en suivi automatique ... Évidement il s'agit de forums de qualité, pas des foires aux andouilles que tu prends en exemple ( et le fait que cela soit des forums populaire me conforte dans mon idée ).

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Tu as mis du temps à comprendre 
> 
> Non, une telle agressivité n'était pas justifié et est impardonnable 
> Petit con


Je pleure des larmes de jambon à cause de ta sentence dans laquelle tu me tances comme une tanche sans manche qui fait la planche le dimanche espérant vivre une romance et balancer sa semence dans ta tronche de pervenche.

----------


## Numlock

Je sais pas, peut-être qu'il vous manque des infos, mais je vois pas le crime de se mettre à la place des nouveaux inscrits qui viennent ici, je regrette de vous en avoir fait part désolé...

Donc y aura jamais aucune possibilité pour les gens qui le veulent de pouvoir s'abonner à tout les sujets dans lesquelles ils postent et de pouvoir supprimer une discussion ?
(ce serait pourtant pratique pour les gens qui postent beaucoup et sur plusieurs forums)

Au passage je suis Modo et Admin sur d'autres forums et quand on me fait une remarque j'envoie pas chier les gens. Et je clos rarement une discussion...

----------


## Neo_13

> Je pleure des larmes de jambon à cause de ta sentence dans laquelle tu me tances comme une tanche sans manche qui fait la planche le dimanche espérant vivre une romance et balancer sa semence dans ta tronche de pervenche.


Du jambon à la sauce blanche ?

----------


## Numlock

> Je pleure des larmes de jambon à cause de ta sentence dans laquelle tu me tances comme une tanche sans manche qui fait la planche le dimanche espérant vivre une romance et balancer sa semence dans ta tronche de pervenche.


Tu t'en sortira pas avec ton humour à la gomme, tes posts resteront vides de sens  :;):

----------


## Neo_13

> Je sais pas, peut-être qu'il vous manque des infos, mais je vois pas le crime de se mettre à la place des nouveaux inscrits qui viennent ici, je regrette de vous en avoir fait part désolé...
> 
> Donc y aura jamais aucune possibilité pour les gens qui le veulent de pouvoir s'abonner à tout les sujets dans lesquelles ils postent et de pouvoir supprimer une discussion ?
> (ce serait pourtant pratique pour les gens qui postent beaucoup et sur plusieurs forums)
> 
> Au passage je suis Modo et Admin sur d'autres forums et quand on me fait une remarque j'envoie pas chier les gens. Et je clos rarement une discussion...


Ouais, mais les modo de ta team CS de 4 personnes et ceux d'un site très fréquentés comme ici, c'est pas pareil...

Et ton skyblog n'est pas un site.

Pour finir, personne n'a abondé dans ton sens, et tu t'acharnes. Seul contre tous et c'est "tous" qui a tort ?

----------


## Numlock

> Du jambon à la sauce blanche ?


Ah même les modos participent au HS ? 
Bah vous pouvez vous foutre de la gueule des autres forums mieux classés qui sont des repères de boulets  :;):

----------


## Neo_13

> Tu t'en sortira pas avec ton humour à la gomme, tes posts resteront vides de sens


Moi je lui trouve un certain talent, pour une fois.

----------


## Numlock

> Ouais, mais les modo de ta team CS de 4 personnes et ceux d'un site très fréquentés comme ici, c'est pas pareil...
> 
> Et ton skyblog n'est pas un site.


Ok, donc ça c'est pour les conclusions hâtives sans intérêts...



> Pour finir, personne n'a abondé dans ton sens, et tu t'acharnes. Seul contre tous et c'est "tous" qui a tort ?


C'est bien connu, c'est forcément le nombre qui donne raison !  :;):

----------


## Neo_13

> Ah même les modos participent au HS ? 
> Bah vous pouvez vous foutre de la gueule des autres forums mieux classés qui sont des repères de boulets


Tu sais, j'ai été PAYE par certains de ces sites comme rédacteur... Alors viens pas m'apprendre comment ça s'y passe, sur les sites et sur leur forums.

----------


## Numlock

> Moi je lui trouve un certain talent, pour une fois.


Ah oui ? Bah ca confirme mon inquiétude si tu trouves un quelconque talent dans ses propos  :^_^: 
(ça veut dire que le niveau est bien bas, pour ceux qui pigent que dalle...)

----------


## Neo_13

> Ah oui ? Bah ca confirme mon inquiétude si tu trouves un quelconque talent dans ses propos 
> (ça veut dire que le niveau est bien bas, pour ceux qui pigent que dalle...)


Personne ne te retient.

----------


## TheToune

> Je sais pas, peut-être qu'il vous manque des infos, mais je vois pas le crime de se mettre à la place des nouveaux inscrits qui viennent ici, je regrette de vous en avoir fait part désolé...


Bon alors c'est définitivement le type de réponse qui me fou hors de moi ... Rien d'autre que de la condescendance crasse.
Si tu étais en face de moi tu te serais pris n'importe quel truc qui trainerait dans la poire ...
J'imagine que tu respire tes propres pets et que tu y sent des parfums de roses ? 

Non il ne nous manque pas d'infos, c'est toi qui imagine que ta façon de suivre un forum est un standard suivi par une majorité alors que tu na absolument aucun argument.
Pire, on essaie de t'expliquer à plusieurs reprise pourquoi cette façon de faire n'est pas adapté à la navigation sur cpc mais tu fais la sourde oreilles.




> Donc y aura jamais aucune possibilité pour les gens qui le veulent de pouvoir s'abonner à tout les sujets dans lesquelles ils postent et de pouvoir supprimer une discussion ?
> (ce serait pourtant pratique pour les gens qui postent beaucoup et sur plusieurs forums)


Ce n'est pas parce que tu est incompétent dans l'utilisation d'un forum que tu dois partir du principe que c'est une généralité. Arrête de parler au nom des "gens" alors que tu n'est qu'un simple péquin sortit d'on ne sait où. NON TU NE DETIENS PAS LA VERITE SUR LES "GENS" ...  
Descend de ton putain de Nuage.

L'option est configurable pour ceux qui le veulent. La majorité n'en veulent pas, donc elle ne est désactivé par défaut mais si tu veut l'activé libre à toi. Point. Qu'est ce tu veut qu'on fasse de plus, qu'on adapte le forum à une MINORITE sous pretexte que tu est dedans ???




> Au passage je suis Modo et Admin sur d'autres forums et quand on me fait une remarque j'envoie pas chier les gens. Et je clos rarement une discussion...


Ouais mais on est pas sur un skyblog ici ...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

> Moi je lui trouve un certain talent, *pour une fois.*


Tu veux aussi me faire sécréter des larmes d'amertume sur la vacuité de mes propos sur un forum multimédia ? 'foiros.




> Ah oui ? Bah ca confirme mon inquiétude si tu trouves un quelconque talent dans ses propos 
> (ça veut dire que le niveau est bien bas, pour ceux qui pigent que dalle...)


Des fois, je pige des lamas, en pilou.

----------


## TheToune

> Tu veux aussi me faire sécréter des larmes d'amertume sur la vacuité de mes propos sur un forum multimédia ? 'foiros.
> 
> 
> 
> Des fois, je pige des lamas, en pilou.


N'empêche je te trouve en forme en ce moment ... Tu na jamais aussi bien porté ton pseudos.  ::P:

----------


## Bah

Allez hop, tous un tour par ici (http://cactus.xooit.com/t2145-Canard-PC.htm?start=15). On voit qu'avant de débarquer, il avait déjà décidé de faire chier.

Et forcément qu'il a besoin d'un système pour suivre les discussions. Allez tenter de suivre un topic bourré de smileys et sans texte. Indispensable l'option activée par défaut.

Et si chacun faisait un topic de présentation sur CPC? Ca nous ferait que 10'000 topic par ici, pas la mer à boire. Par exemple, cela donnerait ça : http://cactus.xooit.com/t1303-bonjou...-c-est-moi.htm et si ça, ça donne pas envie !!! IN-DIS-PEN-SA-BLE !

----------


## TheToune

> Allez hop, tous un tour par ici (http://cactus.xooit.com/t2145-Canard-PC.htm?start=15). On voit qu'avant de débarquer, il avait déjà décidé de faire chier.
> 
> Et forcément qu'il a besoin d'un système pour suivre les discussions. Allez tenter de suivre un topic bourré de smileys et sans texte. Indispensable l'option activée par défaut.
> 
> Et si chacun faisait un topic de présentation sur CPC? Ca nous ferait que 10'000 topic par ici, pas la mer à boire. Par exemple, cela donnerait ça : http://cactus.xooit.com/t1303-bonjou...-c-est-moi.htm et si ça, ça donne pas envie !!! IN-DI-PEN-SA_BLE !


Arf, pourquoi je ne suis pas surpris ...  ::|:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Indépendamment du tapage qui règne, je me demande quel intérêt représente l'activation automatique du suivi des discussions: en gros si j'ai bien compris, le moindre sujet sur lequel je passe serait suivie ? 
Je passe une fois sur un topic, par désoeuvrement ou parce que je vois "DTC" dans le sujet, et ce con vient se rappeler à moi à chaque nouveau message posté ? 
Je mettrais  plus de temps à décocher ces sujets mineurs dont je me fous, qu'a séléctionner moi-même ceux qui m'intéressent...A moins peut être de suivre 289 sujets en même temps, ce qui doit être loin de la moyenne par personne ici...

Edit:je viens de zieuter le lien de Bah...Le peu de compassion que je pouvais ressentir pour Numlock vient de s'envoler...

----------


## TheToune

> Indépendamment du tapage qui règne, je me demande quel intérêt représente l'activation automatique du suivi des discussions: en gros si j'ai bien compris, le moindre sujet sur lequel je passe serait suivie ? 
> Je passe une fois sur un topic, par désoeuvrement ou parce que je vois "DTC" dans le sujet, et ce con vient se rappeler à moi à chaque nouveau message posté ? 
> Je mettrais  plus de temps à décocher ces sujets mineurs dont je me fous, qu'a séléctionner moi-même ceux qui m'intéressent...A moins peut être de suivre 289 sujets en même temps, ce qui doit être loin de la moyenne par personne ici...


Bravo, tu comprend bien le probléme ...

----------


## Anal Logique

Non, mis vous énervez pas les canards
Numlock est connu comme le loup sur tout les forums (même pas informatique) français
Mais, a chaque fois, que ce soit sur PPC/IDN/Doctissimo ou n'importe quoi (même mon forum libre et sans modération) il a réussi a se faire ban pour cause  de débilité aggravée
Le seul forum ou il peut encore rentrer, c'est le sien

Je pense que vous ne vous demandez pas pourquoi  ::o: 
Son quotidien c'est:
Pleurer sur la modération, quand yen a trop il pleure
quand, comme sur notre forum libre, yen a pas du tout, il pleure
Quand ya du off topic, il pleure, quand il veut faire du off topic et qu'il peut pas, il pleure

Bref, cherchez pas, il est banni de partout, une recherche sur "numlock" dans les premiers forums français, en particulier l'informatique vous fera certainement rire a gorge déployée
Bonne soirée

Coin!

----------


## elkoo

Rho l'idiot qui veut se faire passer pour le "modérateur Super Menteur". Ne le bannissez pas tout de suite siouplait, il a pas encore trouvé comment accepter mon invitation à devenir mon ami!

----------


## Numlock

> Indépendamment du tapage qui règne, je me demande quel intérêt représente l'activation automatique du suivi des discussions: en gros si j'ai bien compris, le moindre sujet sur lequel je passe serait suivie ?


Oui c'est ça, vous comprenez rapidement, même si faut expliquer longtemps ^^



> Je passe une fois sur un topic, par désœuvrement ou parce que je vois "DTC" dans le sujet, et ce con vient se rappeler à moi à chaque nouveau message posté ?


Bah d'une ça veut dire qu'il y a beaucoup de topic sans intérêts ici, et de deux ça veut dire que ça t'intéresse quand-même...
Bref c'est bien débile tes arguments, c'est un systeme qui marche aussi avec les topics intéressants...




> Non, mis vous énervez pas les canards
> Numlock est connu comme le loup sur tout les forums (même pas informatique) français
> Mais, a chaque fois, que ce soit sur PPC/IDN/Doctissimo ou n'importe quoi (même mon forum libre et sans modération) il a réussi a se faire ban pour cause  de débilité aggravée
> Le seul forum ou il peut encore rentrer, c'est le sien
> 
> Je pense que vous ne vous demandez pas pourquoi 
> Son quotidien c'est:
> Pleurer sur la modération, quand yen a trop il pleure
> quand, comme sur notre forum libre, yen a pas du tout, il pleure
> ...


Super classe langue de pute, en attendant je me cache pas de chercher un forum correct, tu notera que je pourrais changer de pseudo et que c'est pas le cas.
Si tu le voulais tu pouvais noter aussi que ma remarque est en théorie pas super chiante, enfin en théorie...disont que c'est le niveau des réponses qui le sont  :<_<: ...

----------


## elkoo

C'est toi l'argument.

----------


## Numlock

> Rho l'idiot qui veut se faire passer pour le "modérateur Super Menteur". Ne le bannissez pas tout de suite siouplait, il a pas encore trouvé comment accepter mon invitation à devenir mon ami!


T'ain mais tu parles de moi  ::mellow:: 
Tu sais même pas lire un topic correctement alors...

----------


## elkoo

Mais si, c'est toi tous les membres de ton forum. T'es un schyso.

----------


## Numlock

> Son quotidien c'est:
> Pleurer sur la modération, quand yen a trop il pleure
> quand, comme sur notre forum libre, yen a pas du tout, il pleure
> Quand ya du off topic, il pleure, quand il veut faire du off topic et qu'il peut pas, il pleure


T'es qui au fait toi ?
Et ouais ça me gave de faire une remarque, poliment et de devoir expliquer mon propos en long en large et en travers pour après lire que c'est "voulu" pour en plus voir débarquer un modo qui ne sait faire qu'une seule chose et ça sur tout les forums, se foutre de la gueule des gens (facile vu qu'ils sont pas modos ces cons) et clore la discussion...

Même ça c'est super facile à comprendre...




> Mais si, c'est toi tous les membres de ton forum. T'es un schyso.


Et nan, tu sais pas lire c'est tout, mais ça m'étonnes pas...

----------


## Bah

Bon les mecs, celui-là vous nous le cassez pas hein !

----------


## elkoo

> Et nan, tu sais pas lire c'est tout, mais ça m'étonnes pas...


Ha oui, merde, je suis trop un con, je sais pas lire.
Schizo.

----------


## alx

> en attendant je me cache pas de chercher un forum correct, tu notera que je pourrais changer de pseudo et que c'est pas le cas.


Qu'est-ce qui fait un forum correct ? Au delà des centres d'intérêt et de la qualité du contenu (on va pas aller jusqu'au plaisir de lecture tout de suite), c'est avant tout une communauté qu'on apprécie. Toi ton approche c'est de partir en cherchant la petit bête (flagrant quand on lit tes commentaires en parallèle sur ton forum), sûrement pas la meilleure approche pour aller à la rencontre d'une communauté.

Y'a plein de nouveaux venus ces derniers temps, ça se passe très bien pour la plupart, mais te remets surtout pas en question.

Et pour l'anecdote, j'utilise la méthode dont tu parles pour suivre les discussions, ça marche très bien pour moi et j'ai jamais fait chier personne avec ça. Sauf quand j'ai créé ce topic, en fait  ::|: 

Merci de recentrer le débat, le sujet c'est pas "les forum, vous les pourissez comment ?".

----------


## TheToune

> Bon les mecs, celui-là vous nous le cassez pas hein !


Sans vouloir être méchant, le garçon est déjà bien amoché ...

Et sinon Numlock pour te montrer ma parfaite maitrise des forums je vais te parler d'une autre option ...   :B): 

Dans le tableau de bord il y a une section Paramètres & Options. Et dans celle ci l'option Modifier la liste d'ignorés.
Je te fais l'infini honneur de faire figurer ton pseudos dans le champs "Ajouter un membre dans votre liste" ... avant de cliquer sur le bouton OK.

Ce forum est formidable  ::):

----------


## Numlock

> Qu'est-ce qui fait un forum correct ? Au delà des centres d'intérêt et de la qualité du contenu, c'est avant tout une communauté qu'on apprécie.


Je suis d'accord.



> Toi ton approche c'est de partir en cherchant la petit bête (flagrant quand on lit tes commentaires en parallèle sur ton forum), sûrement pas la meilleure approche pour aller à la rencontre d'une communauté.


Faux, j'ai juste commenté sur mon forum, le fait que je fais une remarque, de bonne foie, qu'elle a vachement de mal à être comprise, que le topic est clos et qu'au finale on me dise : taggle, c'est voulu, on t'emmerde...
Pas super cool la communauté on dirait...



> Y'a plein de nouveaux venus ces derniers temps, ça se passe très bien pour la plupart, mais te remets surtout pas en question.


Ils ont fait une suggestion dans la cat suggestion ?
Ils se sont fait pourrir la gueule ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et ouais ça me gave de faire une remarque,* poliment*


Collector!


Mon argument est débile ? Ok j'arrête de me modérer, tu ne veux pas faire d'efforts pour écouter les autres points que les tiens et en plus tu cherches tout le monde.

D'une, vu le nombre d'inscrits et les goûts des gens, y'a forcément des topics intéressants pour d'autres qui ne le sont pas pour moi. DOnc ta remarque sur l'inutilité de la plupart des topics de ce forum, tu peux te la carrer où je pense, et pousse bien, ça fera peut être ressortir le balai par l'autre bout.

Deux, ce n'est pas parce qu'un sujet ne me passionne pas de prime abord que je n'ai pas le droit d'y jeter un coup d'oeil.Je n'ai pas pour autant envie d'avoir des rappels auto dessus parce que j'y cherché une fois une info. Je ne dois pas être le seul apparemment. Donc tes avis généralistes hein...Tu peux te le rajouter au cas où des poils du balai coincerait dans les dents.

Trois, je ne sais pas si tu insistes parce que tu aimes foutre la merde ou parce que tu es un débile léger, mais serait temps de te calmer et de foutre la paix aux gens. Si le forum ne te plaît, y'en a plein d'autres pour les gens comme toi.

Maintenant t'arrêtes cette polémique stupide, t'as eu tes réponses, elles ne te plaisent pas, on ne va pas transformer la gestion du  forum pour toi.

----------


## Numlock

> Sans vouloir être méchant, le garçon est déjà bien amoché ...


Pas spécialement, j'ai juste dis au modo qui a fermé mon sujet de supprimer mon compte, mais si vous êtes cool je peux rester...



> Et sinon Numlock pour te montrer ma parfaite maitrise des forums je vais te parler d'une autre option ...  
> 
> Dans le tableau de bord il y a une section Paramètres & Options. Et dans celle ci l'option Modifier la liste d'ignorés.
> Je te fais l'infini honneur de faire figurer ton pseudos dans le champs "Ajouter un membre dans votre liste" ... avant de cliquer sur le bouton OK.
> 
> Ce forum est formidable


Super  :<_<: ...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ils ont fait une suggestion dans la cat suggestion ?
> Ils se sont fait pourrir la gueule ?


Ils n'ont pas débarqué en disant "C'est comme ça que ça doit être".

----------


## Numlock

> Maintenant t'arrêtes cette polémique stupide, t'as eu tes réponses, elles ne te plaisent pas, on ne va pas transformer la gestion du  forum *pour toi.*


Etre borné à ce point c'est triste  :<_<: ...

Ou alors vous êtes nombreux à ne pas savoir lire, c'est la seule explication  ::huh:: 




> Ils n'ont pas débarqué en disant "C'est comme ça que ça doit être".


C'est pas ce que j'ai dis bourrique  ::(:

----------


## elkoo

> Ils n'ont pas débarqué en disant "C'est comme ça que ça doit être"* bande de nazes*.


Fixed. C'est plus proche du thon employé par la tanche.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est pas ce que j'ai dis bourrique


On peut se le demander puisque tu ne sembles pas vouloir remettre ton comportement en question.
Au contraire on adore les nouveaux, on les aimes (spirituellement hein...), tant qu'ils ne viennent pas comme s'ils rentraient dans leur maison en essayant d'imposer leurs idées d'entrée de jeu, parce que "ailleurs c'est comme ça sur les premiers sites français donc faudrait que ce soit pareil".

----------


## Numlock

Purée, tu voudrais pas relire le topic qui a été fermé (tellement vous êtes sympa avec les nouveaux)
1 - J'ai proposé.
2 - J'ai expliqué en long en large le côté technique ...
3 - on m'as dis que ça servait à rien, j'ai donc essayé d'expliquer le côté pratique.

Après c'est vous qui avez tout pris de travers, mais sérieusement, je regrette d'avoir fais une remarque dans la cat "Tout ce qui peut servir à améliorer le site" prévue à cette effet...
D'ailleurs, j'encourage tout le monde à ne jamais faire de remarque, c'est beaucoup plus simple...

----------


## Neo_13

> Etre borné à ce point c'est triste ...
> 
> Ou alors vous êtes nombreux à ne pas savoir lire, c'est la seule explication


Ou toi : la réponse est "non". Voilà, tu as ta réponse : non, on modifiera pas le forum pour répondre à ta requête, même si tu le réclames 800x en 24h.

Par contre, entre papillon de lumière et ça, tu es bien parti ici...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Attendez, je crois qu'en fait c'est Philippe Lucas qui rôde son sketch sur les forum internet pour se tailler la part du lion dans la frange des geeks après Elie Seimoun.

----------


## Neo_13

> D'ailleurs, j'encourage tout le monde à ne jamais faire de remarque, c'est beaucoup plus simple...


Et moi à les faire, soit ça fait progresser le site, soit ça fait bien rire.

----------


## elkoo

J'avais pas pigé l'allusion a "papillon de lumière", mais alors "sur HFR" ça arrache grave le slip! w00t!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> 1 - J'ai proposé.


Ton premier message:




> ello, je viens d'arriver sur le forum et y a un truc qui est très curieux, le fait que par défaut on ne puisse pas suivre les discussions ! 
> 
>  	Citation:
>  	 	 		 Quand vous ouvrez une nouvelle discussion, ou répondez à une discussion, vous pouvez choisir d'ajouter automatiquement cette discussion à votre liste de discussions suivies, 			 		 	 	 
> *Ca devrait être* automatique, surtout que *c'est le seul forum qui fait ç*a, ça doit être un frein à la vitalité du forum !


Ensuite Half te réponds gentiment, et toi tu commences la relance "Oui mais nan ça DEVRAIT". Je ne vais pas ressortir tous tes messages relatifs au sujet. Tu débarques, tu dis ce qui "devrait être" sur un forum qui commence à avoir de la bouteille.

Deuxième ou troisième de ton message sur le sujet:




> Faut se mettre à la place des gens du forums qui ne suivent pas les discussions parce qu'ils ne connaissent pas cette option, et *c'est donc totalement débile qu'elle ne soit pas activé !!*


Tu débarques et tu traites grosso modo les webmasters d'abrutis.

Un dernier pour la route:




> Dans le cas ou y a un sujet qu'on ne veut plus suivre, y a pas l'option de supprimer juste ce thread ?!


Dans le cas ou y a un sujet qu'on  veut  suivre, y a l'option d'ajouter ce thread.

----------


## carbish

Tiens j'ai d'ailleurs une questions super con je suppose:

éQuand je click sur un titre de topic depuis l'accueil du forum, il m'amène directement aux derniers posts depuis ma dernière visite de ce topic, pas juste la dernière page.

C'est possible d'étendre cette fonction aux topics dans les sous parties?
Exemple: Je suis dans la section hardware, et je veux voir les derniers posts depuis ma dernière visite dans "config de canards".

Je t'aime bien Half, si je dis une bêtise ne fait pas exploser ma boite à MP avec des zizis en binaire  ::P: .

----------


## TheToune

> Tiens j'ai d'ailleurs une questions super con je suppose:
> 
> éQuand je click sur un titre de topic depuis l'accueil du forum, il m'amène directement aux derniers posts depuis ma dernière visite de ce topic, pas juste la dernière page.
> 
> C'est possible d'étendre cette fonction aux topics dans les sous parties?
> Exemple: Je suis dans la section hardware, et je veux voir les derniers posts depuis ma dernière visite dans "config de canards".
> 
> Je t'aime bien Half, si je dis une bêtise ne fait pas exploser ma boite à MP avec des zizis en binaire .


A coté du titre d'un topic où il y a de nouveaux messages tu as une icône (un carré noir avec une flèche vers le bas ) qui te permet d'atteindre le premier message non lu ...  ::):

----------


## carbish

Merci! En effet je n'avais jamais tilté sur cette flèche.

----------


## elkoo

Ho merde, j'ai pas osé envoyé mon petit screen quand tu a envoyé ta question... "non, il a forcement vu, je dois pas pigé la question"  ::XD:: 
Je le met quand même, regarde, quand tu laisse ta souris dessus une petite bulle apparait, pratique hein?

----------


## carbish

Non c'est vrai que je n'avais absolument pas repéré la flèche, c'est bien pratique.

Merci  :;): .

----------


## xrogaan

Mais je ne lis pas les forums, je ne fait que les fréquenter ...

----------


## Numlock

Moi j'ai résolut le problème, je le fréquente plus.
On peut pas faire plus simple...

----------


## Neo_13

> Moi j'ai résolut le problème, je le fréquente plus.
> On peut pas faire plus simple...


Ce message en est la preuve.

----------


## Numlock

> Ce message en est la preuve.


C'est pas parce que je met 1 post que je "fréquente" le forum  ::|: 
D'habitude je poste un peu plus, mais ici c'est trop compliqué, ça couine tout le temps quoi qu'on fasse  :<_<: 
-faut pas mettre de smileys
-faut mettre un point d'interrogation, même dans une affirmation sinon on a pas le niveau en orthographe 
-faut pas faire de critique 
-faut pas poser de question
-faut pas ouvrir de topics
-etc etc... en une semaine, la liste est incroyablement longue...

Et si je viens encore ici, c'est parce que j'ai demander la suppression de mon compte et je vois pas d'effets, et que des sales gosses viennent continuer leurs imbécilités sur mon forum...

Je regrette vraiment d'être venue m'inscrire sur ce "forum"...

A la limite qu'un certain nombre de membres se comportent comme des cons, si les modos sont là pour encadrer ça doit pouvoir être acceptable, manque de bol, à part fermer une discussion et se foutre de la gueule des simples membres en continuant à discuter dedans, ils savent pas faire grand-chose de plus constructif...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Michel Modo est mort, c'était le pote à McLéod, je vois pas pourquoi tu viens bouleverser mon âme de fanboy quickening en remuant le terreau de la fosse commune dans laquelle il a été inhumé, monstre.

----------


## Toxic

Mais pourquoi fermer ton compte ? Si le problème c'est que les gens utilisent tes posts ou ta fiche pour accéder à ton forum, change ton profil pour que plus aucun lien vers ton site n'y apparaisse et c'est réglé, non ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

-faut pas abuser des smileys, si tu vois la nuance.
-faut mettre la ponctuation adéquate.
-les critiques sont acceptés quand elles sont constructives et non pas des plaintes geingnardes pour répondre aux besoins d'UNE personne.
-faut lire les réponses.
-faut ouvrir des topics qui ont un intérêt.
-etc etc en une semaine tu m'auras bien fait marrer en tout cas.

----------


## mescalin

Nan mais en fait c'est sa façon à lui de nous dire qu'ils nous aime, cherchez pas. Un peu comme ces enfants battus qui ne conçoivent le contact avec l'autre qu'à travers leurs poings  ::'(:  Ou alors il a eu des parents modos  ::sad::

----------


## L'invité

A se demander comment ça a pût si bien se passer pour des milliers de membres.




> -faut pas abuser des smileys, si tu vois la nuance.
> -faut mettre la ponctuation adéquate.
> -les critiques sont acceptés quand elles sont constructives et non pas des plaintes geingnardes pour répondre aux besoins d'UNE personne.
> -faut lire les réponses.
> -faut ouvrir des topics qui ont un intérêt.
> -etc etc en une semaine tu m'auras bien fait marrer en tout cas.


Et moi qui pensait que c'était un comportement évident!  ::o: 

Quoique pour "-faut ouvrir des topics qui ont un intérêt.", il y a le topic à B0b0 qui casse tout...  ::P:

----------


## mescalin

Je proteste, le topic à b0b0 permets d'endiguer le flood, de le "contröler", au lieu de faire abstraction du phénomène en jouant la politique de l'autruche. C'est un bon défouloir, quoi.

----------


## Neo_13

> C'est pas parce que je met 1 post que je "fréquente" le forum 
> D'habitude je poste un peu plus, mais ici c'est trop compliqué, ça couine tout le temps quoi qu'on fasse 
> -faut pas mettre de smileys
> -faut mettre un point d'interrogation, même dans une affirmation sinon on a pas le niveau en orthographe 
> -faut pas faire de critique 
> -faut pas poser de question
> -faut pas ouvrir de topics
> -etc etc... en une semaine, la liste est incroyablement longue...
> 
> ...


Les modos encadrent d'ailleurs, et à part toi qui fait du bordel parce que tu nous fait ton calimero, et quelques engueulades occasionnelles, ça se passe pas mal.

Après si t'espérais trouver la meme chose qu'ailleurs, c'est raté. C'est pas l'esprit.

Et tu fournis un autre terrain de jeu, ben il est utilisé comme tel. Ici, il y a des endroit pour être sérieux... ouais, en cherchant bien, ça se trouve. Et des endroit pour traiter des sujets avec décontraction apparente... 

Et toi tu viens prendre la tête... ben t'étonnes pas si l'acceuil est frais.

Le topic à b0b0 est fait pour toi.

----------


## TheToune

> Le topic à b0b0 est fait pour toi.


Mouais ...
Même le topic a b0b0 ne mérite pas cet imbécile  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

BOudiou c'est qui MAjlock sur son forum Cactus ?
Qu'il se dénonce!

Collector:




> Bon laissez-nous maintenant les enfant,* c'est pas parce qu'on peut rien faire sur votre forum à la con* qu'il faut aller faire chier les autres 
> Trouvez-vous un forum digne de ce nom et *essayer d'être plus constructif et tolérant* Surprised
> (*et compréhensif*, y a du boulot )

----------


## TheToune

> BOudiou c'est qui MAjlock sur son forum Cactus ?
> Qu'il se dénonce!
> 
> Collector:


Je croit savoir qui c'est mais je la balancerai pas ...  ::o:

----------


## mescalin

> Le topic à b0b0 est fait pour toi.


Ouais, viens !  ::o: 





















Hin hin hin  ::ninja::

----------


## mrFish

> Je regrette vraiment d'être venue m'inscrire sur ce "forum"...


Ouai d'ailleurs t'es venu pour quoi faire ? En toute franchise ?


Edit : J'aime bien comment c'est dit, c'est comme si ça avait demandé un effort monumental.

----------


## L'invité

Il teste les forums si j'ai compris...
Oui, oui, moi aussi ça m'épate.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je regrette vraiment d'être *venue* m'inscrire sur ce "forum"...


Nan mais reviens en fait !

Edit : gné, pourtant c'est bien via le post de Numlock que j'ai répondu o_O Daysolay.

----------


## mrFish

Modifie l'auteur quoté par pitié. J'ai des tendances mais je garde ça pour les forums libertins.

----------


## Anal Logique

Puis-je me permettre un "" pour l'ensemble de son œuvre.
Merci

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> En attendant j'aimerais bien que mon compte soit supprimé sur votre "forum spéciale de merde qui prend les nouveaux pour des cons parce que vous avez un humour particulier et que les nouveaux sont des cons de pas comprendre"
> Vous pouvez faire quelque-chose ? Ce serait sympa...
> Parce qu'a chaque fois que je vais sur ce forum de merde, y a un connard de modo qui ne fait que souligner que je viens toujours sur le forum donc ça veut sire que je veux pas vraiment le quitter
> Donc j'en ai super raz le bol de cette bande de connards qui me baillone sur le foum qui sont incompétents à modérer quoique ce soit et qui discutent dans les topics qu'ils ont fermés ou dans mon profil...


Je suis amoureux  ::love::

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Je suis amoureux


Moi je suis amoureux de ta répartie ! 




> Donc ta remarque sur l'inutilité de la plupart des topics de ce forum, tu peux te la carrer où je pense, et pousse bien, ça fera peut être ressortir le balai par l'autre bout.


  ::wub:: 

D'ailleurs je me le met en signature sans délai !

----------


## Numlock

Tiens, y a même pas le multi-quote, décidément, c'est à se demander comment font les membres pour se satisfaire d'un non-forum pareil, à croire qu'ils vont jamais voir ailleurs...



> Mais pourquoi fermer ton compte ? Si le problème c'est que les gens utilisent tes posts ou ta fiche pour accéder à ton forum, change ton profil pour que plus aucun lien vers ton site n'y apparaisse et c'est réglé, non ?


Ouais, et pour les messages d'insultes à répétitions dans mon profil ?




> -faut pas abuser des smileys, si tu vois la nuance.


Nan.
C'est quoi la règle ?
Pourquoi ceux qui veulent utiliser les smileys se font insulter ?
Y a quoi de normal dans votre raisonnement de merde ?



> -faut mettre la ponctuation adéquate.


Elle est mise connard, faut vraiment être un gosse qui n'as que ça à foutre pour couiner à la moindre faute



> -les critiques sont acceptés quand elles sont constructives et non pas des plaintes geingnardes pour répondre aux besoins d'UNE personne.


C'est bien la le problème, je parle pour moi mais aussi pour d'autres utilisateurs, je suis pas le seul à vouloir mettre des messages sur un forum et les suivres, faut vraiment être crétin pour poster et se foutre des réponses, ou égocentrique. Et pourquoi devoir se rappeler de toutes les discussion quand une SIMPLE fonction Qu'on trouve partout ailleurs n'est pas activée...



> -faut lire les réponses.


Faut d'abord vous expliquer le problème 36 fois et ensuite avoir des réponses de mauvaises foie...la preuve, on a toujours pas avancer d'un pouce en 1 semaine...on est toujours au point zéro...c'est la raison pour laquelle je n'ai rien à faire ici à part me faire insulter dans mon profile...



> -faut ouvrir des topics qui ont un intérêt.


Ok, si c'est la règle, à ce moment là faut supprimer tout ceux du forum qui n'ont pas d'intéré. Et comment on juge ça ? 



> -etc etc en une semaine tu m'auras bien fait marrer en tout cas.


Bah pas moi, je regrette d'être venue sur ce "forum"...

Encore une fois (la 6e), supprimez mon compte...

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Barre-toi et arrête de nous casser les couilles avec ta capacité de compréhension digne de celle d'un hotliner de chez free.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Moi je veux qu'on lui crée une section "spéciale"
Ouais spéciale, comme dans _"On va mettre votre enfant dans une classe spéciale, vous verrez il sera mieux"_

----------


## Lang0chat

> Barre-toi et arrête de nous casser les couilles avec ta capacité de compréhension digne de celle d'un hotliner de chez free.


Hého t'insultes pas Free t'as compris ?! ::(:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Tiens, y a même pas le multi-quote


Ah bon ?

----------


## Sk-flown

> Moi je veux qu'on lui crée une section "spéciale"
> Ouais spéciale, comme dans _"On va mettre votre enfant dans une classe spéciale, vous verrez il sera mieux"_


Non mais attends c'est un surdoué des forums le type.

En plus je suis sûr qu'il a un avis sur tout, après faut savoir si on a vraiment envie de le connaître.

----------


## elkoo

Numlock une chanson! Numlock une chanson!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tu veux une chanson ?

http://cactus.xooit.com/t2195-Canard...tart=45#p46989

Je comprends mieux l'expression "Dialogue de sourds"  ::P:

----------


## elkoo

Je connais, mais comme j'ai pas le droit de garder "numloque" comme pseudo, je n'y vais plus, la modération est sans pitié.
Pour la chanson c'est là : http://www.myspace.com/altephkat
Faut écouter "sur HFR" c'est la meilleure. Je lui ai demandé une version canard pc, mais comme vous êtes méchants, il veut pas  ::|:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Quoi c'est lui sur la photo ? Et pour les chansons ?

_"Sur HFR on a un espace de liberté en fer"_

Culte!!

----------


## elkoo

A ton avis?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## t4nk

Pas mal le slide du "similaire à". Il aurait pas juste un peu, mais alors vraiment un tout petit peu la grosse tête le "verrouillé sur sa propre boucle" aka truclock, là ?

----------


## xrogaan

Bon finalement, et pour en revenir au sujet initial, je reviens sur mes choix. Je lis les forums avec beaucoup de peine. Surtout quand y'a des trolls comme celui-ci.

Sérieux les gars, vous frisez le ridicule.

----------


## elkoo



----------


## Sk-flown

C'est la foire à la bouclette.

xrogaan approche ta tête.

----------


## carbish

> http://www.homedepot.ca/wcsstore/Hom...6CSC.jpg_4.jpg


J'ai honteusement ri.

----------


## elkoo

Pardon. Promis que pour la marque j'ai pas fait exprès.

----------


## Toxic

> Ouais, et pour les messages d'insultes à répétitions dans mon profil ?


Ben si c'est que ça, on efface les messages sur ton profil, c'est facile à faire, et c'est réglé.
Par contre je te signale que tu n'as pas effacé tous les liens menant à ton site depuis ton compte, donc ne t'étonne pas de continuer à recevoir des visites là-bas émanant d'ici.

Les autres, vous êtes gentils, on arrête le lynchage.

----------


## deeeg

à voté 1

----------

